# diy homemade vines and plants



## fizavi (Apr 6, 2010)

day off work so ran with an idea i've been toying with for a while, creating some homemade vines. I think they turned out pretty well. gonna make a bunch for to kit out new rubs setups. 
babys gargs and cresties are loving them!








flexible like the exo terra ones only a little lighter in colour
















added some foliage to it and then straight into the rubs








made some smaller ones
for the hatchling rubs


----------



## Char D (Feb 7, 2011)

hey they look good :2thumb: how did you make them?


----------



## fizavi (Apr 6, 2010)

now that would be telling lol!
mainly resin and coco fibre soil. not 100% prefected a technique yet but they are flexible and keep their shape. need to try thicker wire . will buy some and try out tomorrow and post results.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

snakenewbie said:


> hey they look good :2thumb: how did you make them?


1.get some wire

2.mix silcone and dryish eco earth together

3.then wrap around the wire and leave to dry


----------

